# Outdoors?



## fmdog44 (Jun 9, 2020)

What is that?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What is that?


The old song by Jewel Akens - The Birds and the Bees, comes to mind when I think of the outdoors.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jun 9, 2020)

High temperature and humidity.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What is that?



You don't have a dog to walk?  ...


----------



## jujube (Jun 9, 2020)

Well, I'm usually up in the mountains by now, but this year we're staying home.  Outdoors is  pure misery.....hot and muggy enough to swim through.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2020)

jujube said:


> ....   Outdoors is  pure misery.....hot and muggy enough to swim through.



Yes, same in Houston...   ugh!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 9, 2020)

jujube said:


> Well, I'm usually up in the mountains by now, but this year we're staying home.  Outdoors is  pure misery.....hot and muggy enough to swim through.


Same here in South Carolina.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

90 degrees where I live.  Dog is seeping and I think I will too.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 24, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/humpback-breaching-on-camera-1.5697491

Playful whales
Check it out. The second picture is a short video.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow, jaw dropping.  I have never seen a whale in my life except in Sea World.


----------



## bingo (Aug 24, 2020)

we go out around 5am...start a small fire...guzzle coffee..only cool part of the day


----------



## Keesha (Aug 24, 2020)

bingo said:


> we go out around 5am...start a small fire...guzzle coffee..only cool part of the day


That sounds wonderful.   Coffee by a fire is the best coffee ever. ( IMO )


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What is that?


LOL! I hate the outdoors!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 24, 2020)

I LOVE the outdoors.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 24, 2020)

To me the outdoors is somewhere away from populated areas or somewhere distant enough or secluded enough from such places that you feel as if you're away from them.  We have some wetlands about 10 miles from our house by bicycle where we ride out another mile and it's somewhat secluded even though you can clearly see a football stadium, NASA/Ames center (formerly Moffet Field), the famous tower at Stanford, salt piles, etc...


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 27, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Wow, jaw dropping.  I have never seen a whale in my life except in Sea World.



Me too.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 27, 2020)

Kayelle designed a beautiful little oasis in our carport in front of the cars. Two lattice planters for privacy, two bakers racks full of succulents, a table and 2 rockers, and a vertical fire pit.
I am out there every day reading unless it gets too hot.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 27, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Wow, jaw dropping.  I have never seen a whale in my life except in Sea World.


I was lucky enough to see quite a few at sea. Several of the Navy ships I served on were thoughtful enough to announce when we encountered a pod of whales. (One of the ships had a sourpuss Skipper, and he forbid it. I will always remember him for that.)

A pod of whales at sea is impressive, and they always seemed to have a destination in mind. We could learn something from that.


----------

